# Bella BLA13753 Electric Food Slicer $30



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 21, 2021)

Best Buy has the Bella BLA13753 Electric Food Slicer for $30 for anyone looking for an inexpensive slicer. Probably work OK for small jobs.

www.bestbuy.com/site/bella-electric-food-slicer-stainless-steel/4310326.p?skuId=4310326


----------



## kruizer (Jan 21, 2021)

Not very good reviews on this product. Sorry.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 21, 2021)

kruizer said:


> Not very good reviews on this product. Sorry.


Can't expect much for $30 but probably good for cheese and such.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 21, 2021)

Probably not a bad deal for someone not sure about doing their own slicing  on a regular basis. As long as they don't have great expectations.


----------

